# Dually Grizzly



## phreebsd

I bet this mofo is HARD to steer!!








http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c387/beatty_preston/Grizz.jpg


----------



## Polaris425

yeah thats a few years old, like, nats 05 or something.


----------



## phreebsd

here's another one


----------



## Polaris425

Nats 07 ^^ I saw that one. The guy who owns it actually use to be a Mod on HL but they kicked him off the forum completely for adversitising his snorkel business.


----------



## Metal Man

Yeah hes still over on arctic chat i believe. 

I remember the old grizz pics from a while back as well. 

I wounder how well a duel wheel setup actually works?Anyone seen one in the nasty stuff?


----------



## Polaris425

I dont think its worth the added weight and strain on the bike. Looks cool though. And will usually float across a pond...


----------



## cigaro

Yeah.. my thoughts when I first saw that thing was " Looks cool , but , you could never fit it between the trees on the fence line at T-lanes."


----------



## bear09

that grizz looks really good... i think thats the one i saw in a dirt wheels mag. its got a 840 big bore kit i think


----------



## Metal Man

Yep Its the same one that was in Dirt Wheels.


----------



## phreebsd

i must have missed that one.
I read the latest dirt wheels on the throne th is morning.
You can do some good reading in there.


----------



## Metal Man

It was a few years back.


----------



## cigaro

phreebsd said:


> i must have missed that one.
> I read the latest dirt wheels on the throne th is morning.
> You can do some good reading in there.



hahaha........it's the only place in my house a fella can go and not be bothered by these people.


----------



## boogieandbride

STOGI said:


> hahaha........it's the only place in my house a fella can go and not be bothered by these people.


I know what you mean!! I go in there with my computer and have a little piece and quiet.


----------



## boogieandbride

I took this pic at the '08 Mud Nats


----------



## phreebsd

Picture264.flv video by jpred1 - Photobucket


----------

